

0 most creative 404 pages on the Internet - ont56
http://blog.trackduck.com/2014/10/14/10-creative-error-404-pages-internet/

======
smt88
The title of this is "0 most creative 404 pages", so I thought I'd click on it
and get a 404 page.

Alas. It was a typo and not a terrible joke. Love creative 404s though!

